# Holding, or ill?



## ntranced (May 12, 2019)

It has been 20 odd years since I last kept cichlids, just getting back in to it over the last few months and last time I had a male only tank. Just had a few Salousi (m/f/f) that I got from a very large pet store (unusual for me to buy from them) so put them in a 15g quarantine tank.

Female has been washed out color wise and hasn't eaten for a week. I honestly can't tell if she is holding or not, she is very elusive and usually hiding. Video is best I could get. Water quality is excellent as so much filtration on that tank: 0 ammonia / 0 nitrates / 18 nitrates. The other male/female I had in with her was fine but have gone to main tank already, held back this female to try and establish whats up. Help appreciated!!

Should probably mention this is a pretty small fish, only about 7cm or just over 2.5 inches.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Could not view the video...catch her and look in her mouth.


----------



## ntranced (May 12, 2019)

Fixed the video I hope!


----------



## ntranced (May 12, 2019)

Another video:


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

ntranced said:


> Another video:


Pretty hard to tell from that angle. Is the bottom of her mouth/throat bugling at all?


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

First video was the best. She is holding. :thumb:


----------



## ntranced (May 12, 2019)

You're right, she was. Just stripped 20 fry from her. Not sure what they will be as she was obviously holding for a while in LFS. They were on display in species tank but who knows :-?


----------

